# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  صفحات من حياتهم العلمية

## رضا الحملاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
الرحلة في طلب العلم رحلة مليئة بالذكريات والمواقف، تبتدئ من المحبرة وتنتهي في المقبرة، يُستقى فيها من معين الكتاب والسنة علوم شتى، ولما كان طلاب العلم يتشوقون إلى معرفة سير علمائهم؛ فقد حرصنا على توفير بعض اللقاءات التي تكلم فيها العلماء عن صفحات من حياتهم

ومن هذه اللقاءات



صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...Of_Ibn_Baz.mp3
*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar..._Othaimeen.mp3

*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...ez_alshikh.mp3*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...sen_3abbad.mp3*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...r_rhlty_01.mp3
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...r_rhlty_02.mp3
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...r_rhlty_03.mp3
*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ صالح بن غانم السدلان ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...h_alsadlan.mp3
*****
قصتي في طلب العلم [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبد الله العقيل ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...talab_3elm.mp3
*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...t_shinkety.mp3
*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ علي بن ناصر الفقيهي ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...ser_fakehe.mp3*****
صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ صالح بن علي بن غصون ]

http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...ibn_ghoson.mp3
*****

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للتذكير والفائدة

----------


## أبوطلحة الجزائري

بارك الله في أخينا الحبيب رضا و أجزل له المثوبة.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*وفيك بارك يا أخي الحبيب أبا طلحة*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحلتي في طلب العلم
أبو إسحاق الحويني

http://www.islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson...lesson_id=4116

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك خيراً يا أبا زيدٍ المدني ، نحب أهل المدينة والله يشهد

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

_جزاك الله خيرا أخ رضا على هذه الدرر لأئمة العصر
_

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك خيراً يا أخي وحبيبي أبا بكر يحيى السطائفي
 (ابتسامة)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

منهجية طلب العلم في شنقيط [ طلب العلم في الصحراء ]
http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar/ih_sounds/single/ar_manhagit_talab_3elm_moretan  ia.mp3

----------


## مرثد

الله يعطيك العافية
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخونا رضا ونفع الله بكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الله يعطيك العافية
> وجزاك الله خيرا


دعوة كريمة من أخٍ كريم من مكان كريم
 ولك بالمثل يا حبيبي مرثد 



> جزاكم الله خيرا أخونا رضا ونفع الله بكم


وإياك خيراً يا حبيبنا السعدي ، من قوم كرام

----------


## أبو المنذر الشلقاني

جزاك الله خيرًا-أخي الفاضل أبا مسلمٍ-، ونفع الله بكَ...آمين.

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكما خيراً أخواي أبا المنذر الشلقاني وأبا الحسن الرفاتي 
أخي أبا المنذر ، أنا لست بأبي مسلمٍ (ابتسامة)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الرحلة في طلب العلم رحلة مليئة بالذكريات والمواقف، تبتدئ من المحبرة وتنتهي في المقبرة، يُستقى فيها من معين الكتاب والسنة علوم شتى، ولما كان طلاب العلم يتشوقون إلى معرفة سير علمائهم؛ فقد حرصنا على توفير بعض اللقاءات التي تكلم فيها العلماء عن صفحات من حياتهم


نفعني الله وإياكم

----------


## التميمي العراقي

أخي رضا جزاك الباري خير الجزاء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وأنت أيضاً أخي التميمي العراقي

----------


## أبو خالد الغامدي

رحم الله المتوفى منهم وبارك في الحي وأجزل لك المثوبة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين .. وإياك أخي أبا خالد الغامدي ، وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*معرفة سير أهل العلم*
 
   للشيخ  : عبد المحسن بن عبد الله الزامل

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=59764

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك أختي ... أحسن الله إليك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحلة الشيخ في طلب العلم*
 
  الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين  

نبذة عن المحاضرة : يروي الشيخ بصوته من خلال لقاء إذاعي رحلته منذ الطفولة مرورا بطلبه العلم لحين ما وصل إلى حاله الأخيرة رحمه الله 

 تاريخ ومكان إلقاء المحاضرة : لقاء عبر اذاعة القرآن الكريم عام 1403ه* 


http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=55381

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

شكرا أخي رضا ، جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ، انتقاء مميز ، والفكرة ممتازة فعلا ... صفحات من حياتهم العلمية ... موعظة وذكرى ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكراً أختنا شميسة .... بارك الله فيك ... 
تقبل الله منا جميعاً .... 
الحمد لله أن أعجبك وأعجب بعض الإخوة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصتي فى طلب العلم

 الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
من إنتاج : قناة المجد الفضائية
http://islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...esson_id=53565
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

قصتي في طلب العلم ... 
ترجمة لحياة الشيخ بن جبرين 
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين

نبذة عن المحاضرة : يقوم الشيخ حفظه الله بترجمة كاملة عن حياته ونشأته وكيف طلب العلم، فهو كلام نفيس من عالم جليل فيه من الفوائد الكثيرة المفيدة، والمحاضرة على هيئة 
سؤال وإجابة. 
http://islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...esson_id=59647

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اجتهاد السلف في طلب العلم

 الشيخ صلاح الدين علي عبد الموجود 
http://islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...esson_id=36992

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة العلامة : محمد سالم بن عدود(مرئي)

 قناة التلفزة الموريتانية
http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2373

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم ربي من فضله *

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم ربي من فضله *


وفيكم بارك الله أختنا الكريمة الحافظة ... وزادكم الله من فضله  وحفظه

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

أخي رضا ... بارك الله في مجهوداتك الطيبة
وجمعني وإياك في مستقر رحمته

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ... جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا ذر

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> صفحات من رحلتي العلمية [ صفحات من حياة الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي ]
> http://www.islamhouse.com/d/files/ar...t_shinkety.mp3


بصوت أحسن :

رحلة العلم :: لفضيلة الشيخ .. محمد محمدالمختار الشنقيطي

http://islamway.net/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...esson_id=39377

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحم الله من مات ... وحفظ الله لنا الأحياء ونفع بهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقاء إذاعي مع الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=4699*******

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يرفع لرفع الهمم ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقاء مع إذاعة القرآن الكريم السعودية

 بعنوان: صفحات من رحلتي العلمية
الشيخ أحمد بن يحيى النجمي رحمه الله تعالى

http://www.rayatalislah.com/mouhadarah2.php?id=4
***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياتي 
 الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط رحمه الله
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/111354?ref=p-new

***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصة حياتي


الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني -  رحمه الله


http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/3624
***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ذكريات الشيخ محمد العريفي*

تاريخ و مكان الإلقاء:قناة إقرأ الفضائية

برنامج ذكريات مع فضيلة الشيخ محمد العريفي حيث يحكي كثيرا مما لا يعلمه الناس عن حياته الخاصة وطفولته وشبابه وطلبه للعلم ودعوته ومواقف مؤثرة عبر هذه الذكريات.

http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/112979?ref=p-new

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/112979?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لقاء تاريخي ونادر مع سماحة الشيخ يعقوب الباحسين في "صفحات من حياتي" ( فيديو )*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....659#post582659
جزى الله خيراً الأخ "هشيم بن بشير" 
- وفقه الله تعالى -

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*برنامج حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياة الشيخ محمد حسان 1*




*صفحات من حياة الشيخ محمد حسان 2*




[/CENTER]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*برنامج حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد الامين الشنقيطى*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

برنامج حياة إنسان الشيخ على الطنطاوى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ عبدالرزاق عفيفى برنامج حياة إنسان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

برنامج حياة إنسان الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناءووط

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

من سيرة الشيخ عبد الله الغديان رحمه الله
http://www.safeshare.tv/w/uqtJTnyxbM

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان: الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
http://www.safeshare.tv/w/GMocnNIXUb

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان: الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز 
http://www.safeshare.tv/w/WWPCdxqOQX

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ بكري الطرابيشي .. قصة حياة

http://www.alukah.net/Library/0/4001...iR-8rg.twitter

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سلسلة يمكن متابعتها في شهر رمضان يومياً

----------


## محمد بن عبدالكريم

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على طرحكم المتميز جدا 

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياكم الشيخ الكريم محمد بن عبد الكريم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقاء مع كاتب المصحف الشريف: الشيخ عثمان طه

المصدر: قناة المجد الفضائية

http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/78681?ref=search

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياتي
الشيخ سيد حسين عبد الله العفاني - حفظه الله -

http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/63955?ref=search
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/23287?ref=search
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/23287?ref=search
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/63955?ref=search

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياتي


الشيخ مازن السرساوي - حفظه الله -

http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/86323?ref=search
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/86323?ref=search

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقاءات نادرة تنشر في الشبكة لأول مرة (في موكب الدعوة)
 مع مجموعة من العلماء
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=1#post1850222

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مقطع مميز: قصة ملازمة الشيخ ابن عثيمين للشيخ السعدي

الشيخ سليمان بن عبد العزيز الجبيلان
http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/119837?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/119837?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً وحفظك وعافاك يا شيخ أحمد 
عمل طيب مبارك إن شاء الله = 




> http://archive.org/details/safahat-min-haiateahim


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=1#post1932292

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

موضوع رائع ، واصل وصلك الله بــــــــــــــ  ـــعطائــــــــ  ــــــــــــــه  .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> موضوع رائع ، واصل وصلك الله بــــــــــــــ  ـــعطائــــــــ  ــــــــــــــه  .


آمين ... وإياكم ... جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ أبا عاصم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كيف حفظنا القرآن

الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين - رحمه الله -

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/136257?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/136257?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تجارب وذكريات 


العلامة الشيخ عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير


يحكي الشيخ حفظه الله تجربته في طلب العلم في لقاء الجمعية الفقهية في قاعة سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز- رحمه الله- بكلية الشريعة بالرياض

http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?id=107707

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لقاءات نادرة تنشر في الشبكة لأول مرة (في موكب الدعوة) مع مجموعة من العلماء*

(من نشر أخينا الفاضل/ أبي بركات الدمشقي وفقه الله)

جزى الله خيراً الأخ محمد بن عبد الكريم 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....316#post654316

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيك وتقبل منا ومنك
 آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ... جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا خزيمة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

في مكتبة عالم (مرئي) 
في مكتبة الشيخ أحمد معبد عبد الكريم حفظه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/61033
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/61033

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وقفات في حياة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137859?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137859?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مقطع قصير: قرار الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله غير مسار حياة الشيخ المنجد


الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137857?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137857?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137187?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137187?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137189?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137189?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137191?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137191?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ عبدالله الخليفي رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137193?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137193?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137197?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137197?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137195?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137195?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ عبدالقادر الأرناؤوط رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137199?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137199?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137201?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137201?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة إنسان الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137203?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137203?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سيرتي الذاتية تجارب وذكريات


الشيخ عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/138133?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/138133?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياة الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/138123?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/138123?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وقفات في حياة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/137859?ref=p-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/137859?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> سيرتي الذاتية تجارب وذكريات
> 
> 
> الشيخ عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير
> 
> ط³ظ?ط±ط?ظ? ط§ظ„ط°ط§ط?ظ?ط© ط?ط¬ط§ط±ط¨ ظˆط°ظƒط±ظ?ط§ط? - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظƒط±ظ?ظ… ط¨ظ† ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط¶ظ?ط± | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ  
> http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/138133?ref=p-new



 بعض الفوائد منها
http://majles.alukah.net/t113441/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور رضا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك الله شيخي محمد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الشيخ الدكتور: عبد الهادي حميتو في برنامج "صفحات من حياتي"

الشيخ الدكتور: عبد الهادي حميتو في برنامج "صفحات من حياتي" - ملتقى أهل التفسير

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الفيلم الوثائقي عن حياة فضيلة الشيخ القارئ : مصطفى إسماعيل
http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/fajr/alquraa_2.rm

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الفيلم الوثائقي عن حياة فضيلة الشيخ المقرئ : محمود خليل الحصري

http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/fajr/alquraa_1.rm

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحلتي مع الكتاب والقراءة*

*الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن معاضة الشهري*



ط±ط*ظ„ط?ظ? ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط?ط§ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،  ط© - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ظ…ط¹ط§ط¶ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظ? | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ  
ط±ط*ظ„ط?ظ? ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒط?ط§ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط،  ط© - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ظ…ط¹ط§ط¶ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظ? | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رحيل عالم ( الشيخ صالح الحصين ) رحمه الله*

*عبد الرحمن بن معلا اللويحق*


ط±ط*ظ?ظ„ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ( ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ) ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ظ…ط¹ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظˆظ?ط*ظ‚ | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ  

ط±ط*ظ?ظ„ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ( ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ) ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ظ† ط¨ظ† ظ…ط¹ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظˆظ?ط*ظ‚ | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حديث الشيخ عبدالوهاب الطريري عن الشيخ صالح الحصين رحمه الله*

*عبد الوهاب بن ناصر الطريري*


ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡  ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ?ط±ظ? ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ط¨ ط¨ظ† ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ?ط±ظ? | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ  
ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡  ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ?ط±ظ? ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‡ط§ط¨ ط¨ظ† ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ?ط±ظ? | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حديث الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد عن الشيخ صالح الحصين رحمه الله*

*محمد  صالح المنجد*


ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¬ط¯ | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ  

ط*ط¯ظ?ط« ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¬ط¯ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ط*طµظ?ظ† ط±ط*ظ…ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ - ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ طµط§ظ„ط* ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¬ط¯ | ط·ط±ظ?ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> الفيلم الوثائقي عن حياة فضيلة الشيخ القارئ : مصطفى إسماعيل
> http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/fajr/alquraa_2.rm





> الفيلم الوثائقي عن حياة فضيلة الشيخ المقرئ : محمود خليل الحصري
> 
> http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/fajr/alquraa_1.rm


بارك الله فيك دكتور رضا
الرابطان لا يعملان

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ محمد طه 
سأحاول تدارك ذلك إن شاء الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فيلم تسجيلى عن حياة الشيخ مصطفى اسماعيل رحمه الله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*نبذة عن حياة الشيخ مصطفى إسماعيل - حلقة كاملة*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي



----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                      سيرة حياة القارئ الشيخ محمد رفعت*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                      قصة حياة الشيخ الحصري        *

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصة حياة الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ترجمة الشيخ حافظ الحكمي*



أبو عاصم البركاتي المصري

http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=406533

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وفيك بارك الله أخي أبا عاصم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سيرتي الذاتية تجارب وذكريات*

*الشيخ عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير*

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/138133
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/138133

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*تجربتي مع تدريس تفسير الإمام القرطبي عبر 22 عاماً*

*الشيخ عبد الكريم بن عبد الله الخضير*

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/147575?ref=s-new
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/147575?ref=s-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | د. الشيخ. محمد ولد سيدي ولد الحبيب الجكني الشنقيطي*

http://safeshare.tv/w/jKidAFSBrN

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | أحمد البراء بن عمر بهاء الدين الأميري 1*

http://safeshare.tv/w/WHqWXNVyQT

*صفحات من حياتي | أحمد البراء بن عمر بهاء الدين الأميري 2*
http://safeshare.tv/w/GRfirtmsrF

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حياة العلامة الشيخ/ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله*

http://safeshare.tv/w/gXvneLaNWN

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | الشيخ. عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله آل الشيخ..*

http://safeshare.tv/w/AGKNHJzhbk

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | د. شعيب الأرنؤوط*

http://safeshare.tv/w/jSZTxlbgXf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | د. شعيب الأرنؤوط (2)*

http://safeshare.tv/w/rAwKlIuNZb

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب | صفحات من حياتى*

http://safeshare.tv/w/nkwFAYYXME

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي مع الشيخ محمد حسان*

http://safeshare.tv/w/pbgiIhKCQM

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد زهير الشاويش (1) | برنامج صفحات من حياتي*

http://safeshare.tv/w/LqdaOxilNL

*فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد زهير الشاويش (2) | برنامج صفحات من حياتي*

http://safeshare.tv/w/ZAvHSJIKLV

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*د. بشار عواد معروف (1) | برنامج صفحات من حياتي*

http://safeshare.tv/w/mbFeSEiPQk


*د. بشار عواد معروف (2) | برنامج صفحات من حياتي
*
http://safeshare.tv/w/hqMYDTCnAY

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ  محمد ابراهيم شقرة في برنامج صفحات من حياتي 01*

http://safeshare.tv/w/usQnQBXSPe

*الشيخ محمد ابراهيم شقرة في برنامج صفحات من حياتي 02*

http://safeshare.tv/w/jOoiQKjphn

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الحمد لله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الحمد لله*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

.........

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الحمد لله

----------


## محمد بدري محمد

جزاكم الله خيرًا، ورزقنا وإياكم جنات النعيم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ... وإياكم أخي محمد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لقاء مع الشيخ - عبدالله الهدلق*

http://safeshare.tv/w/XmvTmKjxpa

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* حياتي مع الكتاب رحلة بناء العقل
**د.عبدالرحمن بن معاضة الشهري


http://safeshare.tv/w/sOHdYWAeYM
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*صفحات من حياتي | د. عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين

**- رحمه الله -

**(1)
**http://safeshare.tv/w/pnpUypTPiR
*
*(2)
*http://safeshare.tv/w/DTEbkxkAfr

*(3)
*http://safeshare.tv/w/vWMwTeIRNL

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الجلد والمصابرة في الطلب !
> يتحدث الشيخ الطريفي عن نفسه فيقول " ثلاثة عشر سنة لم أخرج إلى البر بل كانت في قراءة وحفظ " !
> 
> استغنام الوقت !
> يقال أن الشيخ الطريفي قرأ في أوقات الانتظار بين المحاضرات أكثر من 100 كتاب ! يقولها أحد زملائه عنه .
> 
> همة وقادة ! 
> قرأ الشيخ الطريفي فتاوى شيخ الإسلام (مرتين) وهو في المرحلة الثانوية !
> وهي قرابة ٣٥ مجلد !!
> ...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أوراق العمر : لقاءات مع الأستاذ عصام الشنطي

**مجموع حلقات يسترجع فيها الأستاذ عصام الشنطي ذكرياته خلال مسيرته الشخصية و المهنية ...
**قناة دليل الفضائية

http://wadod.net/bookshelf/book/2610
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن البراك - حفظه الله -

http://majles.alukah.net/t132434/
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سيرة الإمام مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله بصوته

http://safeshare.tv/w/YnkSofqhIB
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
صفحات من حياتي -  الشيخ. محمود شاكر 

http://safeshare.tv/w/NvFThvwMgj
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *نبذة عن حياة الشيخ مصطفى إسماعيل - حلقة كاملة*


*سيرة حياة الشيخ مصطفى إسماعيل*


http://safeshare.tv/w/viszzCTTPB

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري ..فيلم وثائقي

http://safeshare.tv/w/QQyKgegNbx


*سيرة الشيخ محمود خليل الحصري

http://safeshare.tv/w/nDGfdUlzfX

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
حياتي مع الكتاب .. رحلة بناء العقل*

الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن بن معاضة الشهري

http://safeshare.tv/w/GnacJaAhAX

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حياة عالم - الإمام ابن باز -2- 15-10-2014 

و حياة عالم - الإمام ابن باز -3- 16-10-2014 

و حياة عالم - الشيخ عطية صقر -1- 17-10-2014


*


https://archive.org/details/xboxgamer-4383



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


*حياة عالم - الإمام محمد متولي الشعراوي -1- 11-10-2014 
و حياة عالم - الإمام محمد متولي الشعراوي -2- 12-10-2014

 و حياة عالم - الإمام جاد الحق علي جاد الحق 13-10-2014

 و حياة عالم - الإمام ابن باز 14-10-2014*


https://archive.org/details/xboxgamer-4377

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
سيرتي الذاتية .. تجارب وذكريات .. لمعالي* *الشيخ صالح الفوزان** حفظه الله تعالى 


http://alfawzan.af.org.sa/sites/defa...15-01-1437.mp3

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=358467

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصة نجاح معالي الوزير الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ**

http://youtubesafe.com/watch?v=JRAav5T01fQ
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياة الشيخ صالح المغامسي

(1)
http://safeshare.tv/v/vXoGr8cZJ8Y

(2)
http://safeshare.tv/v/ss56edf234c3fb9

(3)
http://safeshare.tv/v/wTV1mGu5Vx8

(4)
http://safeshare.tv/v/KvO82rmAi90

*الشيخ صالح المغامسي يحكي قصة حياته كاملة*http://safeshare.tv/v/tXIMhVBVpuw

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

صفحات من حياة الشيخ الدكتور مازن السرساوي
(1)
*http://safeshare.tv/v/2dOEESpA7Yo
*
(2)
http://safeshare.tv/v/BeTVmwQi79s

(3)
http://safeshare.tv/v/ms8fiHryvlQ

(4)
http://safeshare.tv/v/1tXGxzBCfs0

(5)
http://safeshare.tv/v/Qr0ot5f4h3s

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصة حياة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي

http://safeshare.tv/v/O-80GONw2hE

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*

المشوار* *العلمي* *للشيخ** عطية محمد سالم** رحمه الله
يرويه بنفسه

http://atiahsalim.oulamaa.com/%D9%85...84%D9%85%D9%8A


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
قصتي في طلب العلم - الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله

http://safeshare.tv/v/ss57a8fa248460f
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t156297/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لقاء مع كاتب المصحف الشريف: الشيخ عثمان طه
> 
> المصدر: قناة المجد الفضائية
> 
> http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/78681?ref=search



من هو عثمان طه ؟!!

***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
نجوم في خدمة القرآن :الشيخ عثمان طه - رحمه الله - (خطاط المصحف الشريف)

( صوتي ومرئي )


http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/191937...9%81?ref=p-new
*
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/191937...9%81?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> حياة إنسان: الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
> http://www.safeshare.tv/w/GMocnNIXUb


***


للتحميل :

*مرئي* 
http://www.archive.org/download/fors...2010-10-13.ogv
http://www.archive.org/download/fors...0-13_512kb.mp4

*صوتي
http://www.archive.org/download/fors...2010-10-13.mp3
*http://www.archive.org/download/fors...2010-10-13.wma

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لقاء (سيرتي الذاتية تجارب وذكريات) لسماحة المفتي الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل شيخ
**http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/195196/%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%AA%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B0%D8%A7%D8%AA  %D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A8-%D9%88%D8%B0%D9%83%D8%B1%D9%8A  %D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AD  %D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%81%D8%AA  %D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE-%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%84  %D8%B9%D8%B2%D9%8A%D8%B2-%D8%A8%D9%86-%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%84  %D9%84%D9%87-
%D8%A2%D9%84-%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ندوة حياة العلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله*
*
*
*محمد المختار بن محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - عبد الله بن محمد الأمين الشنقيطي*

http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/19...84%D9%84%D9%87

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حياتي مع الكتاب رحلة بناء العقل*
*
*
*عبد الرحمن بن معاضة الشهري*

محاضرة شيقة عرض فيها الشيخ جانب من سيرته الذاتية ورحلته مع القراءة منذ أن كان صغيرا في المرحلة الابتدائية وكيف تدرج في القراءة حتى أصبحت جزء لا يتجزأ من حياته

http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/18...B9%D9%82%D9%84

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*حياة الدكتور غانم قدوري الحمد*


غانم قدوري الحمد

http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/17...AD%D9%85%D8%AF

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سيرتي الذاتية تجارب وذكريات 

الشيخ الدكتور عبدالله بن علي الركبان*

http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/19...9%86?ref=p-new

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصتي مع مشايخي*


*الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان*

http://ar.old.islamway.net/lesson/17...8A%D8%AE%D9%8A

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**رحلة الشّيخ ابن عُثيمن في طلب العلم بصَوته رحمه الله !

http://download.media.islamway.com/l...n/125_re7la.rm

*http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7040

----------


## أحمد رمضان خلف

*دام عطاؤك أستاذي الكريم ولا حرمنا الله من درركم .*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تقبل الله منا ومنكم
جزاك الله خيرا شيخ أحمد وبارك الله فيك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
صفحات من حياتي -  الشيخ ناصر بن أحمد جبران قحل


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لقاء مع فضيلة الشيخ عبدالقادر شيبة الحمد  حفظه الله
عن سيرته وحياته في برنامج ( في موكب الدعوة) أجراه محمد المشوح

----------

